# Xcode4 petit programme



## maximemac (1 Avril 2011)

Salut a tous,
Bon je vous expliques, je dois creer un petit programme pour la techno et je voudrais faire juste une application avec au depard une fenetre avec "commencer" et "quitter" pour le "quitter" ça va c'ets pas trop dure a programmer  mais le problemme c'ets que je narrive pas a programmer le "commencer" pour pouvoire voire une autre fenetre apparaitre et pour faire le petit jeu que je souhaite programmer. 
Donc si quelqu'un ces dejas comment resoudre mon problemme (je sais c'ets la base ^^) 
Si au passage vous pouriez mespiquer comment faire pour pouvoir juste diriger une voiture dessiner sur paint en 2d tout droit vers un portaille qui est dessiner aussi sur paint ^^
Bref merci a++


----------



## Larme (1 Avril 2011)

Et tu sais coder, un minimum ?


----------



## ntx (1 Avril 2011)

maximemac a dit:


> Salut a tous,
> Bon je vous expliques, je dois creer un petit programme pour la techno et je voudrais faire juste une application avec au depard une fenetre avec "commencer" et "quitter" pour le "quitter" ça va c'ets pas trop dure a programmer  mais le problemme c'ets que je narrive pas a programmer le "commencer" pour pouvoire voire une autre fenetre apparaitre et pour faire le petit jeu que je souhaite programmer.
> Donc si quelqu'un ces dejas comment resoudre mon problemme (je sais c'ets la base ^^)
> Si au passage vous pouriez mespiquer comment faire pour pouvoir juste diriger une voiture dessiner sur paint en 2d tout droit vers un portaille qui est dessiner aussi sur paint ^^
> Bref merci a++


Avant d'apprendre un langage de programmation, tu ne voudrais pas faire quelques progrès en français ? 

Ce que tu souhaites faire est loin de ce qui est  à la portée d'un débutant. L'aspect graphique et IHM sont les dernières étapes de l'apprentissage de la programmation  Donc on attend la réponse à la question précédente


----------



## maximemac (2 Avril 2011)

oui je c'est programmer u_u mais c'ets plus vers du HTML
je crois que mon problemme est plus dans l'utilisation d'xcode non?


----------



## ntx (2 Avril 2011)

Entre le HTML et le C / Obj-C / Cocoa il y a un monde, pour ne pas dire deux.  A mon avis tu n'as pas la base pour t'attaquer à Cocoa. Commence déjà par apprendre le C et la programmation objet. 

La lecture incontournable pour programmer sur Mac OSX en Cocoa.

A adapter pour Xcode 4, mais en gros il n'y a pas beaucoup de changements pour les fonctions de base.


----------



## Ludavid21 (3 Avril 2011)

maximemac a dit:


> oui je c'est programmer u_u mais c'ets plus vers du HTML
> je crois que mon problemme est plus dans l'utilisation d'xcode non?



Ce n'est pas avec du HTML que tu va faire des applications. Le HTML c'est juste pour du visuel, tu ne conçois que des interfaces, tu ne crée pas de fonctions.

Donc si tu n'a pas de notions de variables, fonctions, pointeurs, structure, tableau, il faut apprendre un language^^ Le C, C++ sont très bien pour commencer. Si tu veux aller plus loin essaye toi à l'objective-C, bien que je le  trouve personnellement assez déroutant pour un débutant.

P.S. On écrit pas "c'ets" mais "c'est", ni "c'est" mais "sais", pas "problemme" mais "problème".


----------



## Gogaule (4 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir à toutes et tous .


> P.S. On écrit pas "c'ets" mais "c'est", ni "c'est" mais "sais", pas "problemme" mais "problème".



Oui mais le principal c'est que tout le monde a compris .. Nan ! 

Il est aussi exact que les compilateurs n'apprécie que modérément les fautes d'orthographes.

Cordialement.


----------



## ntx (4 Avril 2011)

Gogaule a dit:


> Oui mais le principal c'est que tout le monde a compris .. Nan !


Non, le principal est d'avoir la politesse de respecter un minimum tes lecteurs si tu veux qu'on continue à te répondre :mouais:


----------



## Gz' (5 Avril 2011)

maximemac a dit:


> oui je c'est programmer u_u mais c'ets plus vers du HTML
> je crois que mon problemme est plus dans l'utilisation d'xcode non?



Le HTML c'est pas vraiment de la programmation... C'est plus  du balisage comme tu peux en utiliser sur les forums avec le BBCode ou des trucs du genre. Un peu plus complexe certes mais on est vraiment loin de ce qu'on appelle programmation (Obj-c dans ton cas).


----------

